# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  new forum idea??

## dalcowbag

hey everyone. . I think it would be very useful to have a forum on here specific for sport training. . ppl can give there tips on agility drills. .how to decrease 40 times, increase vertical ect ect becasue i know there are plenty on the board to play highschool/college sports and everyones input would be welcomed.

what do you all think :Don't know:

----------


## KeyMastur

nah......

----------


## qccat

I think that's a very good idea. there are a lot of guys on here with sports related questions and if it were in its own forum you'd get people answering the questions that have knowledge about sports specific training. Sounds good

----------


## slizzut

Being a sports player at a collegiate level this would be useful for me, thats for sure.

----------


## eacman65

yeah i play college football i would love to have a section like that

----------


## animal-inside

I would LOVE this... Yes we can go to other websites and check out trainign ideas etc.. but no other website would combine AAS and Trainging/diets for atheltics.. 

PLASEEEEEEEEEEE JASON PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## dalcowbag

> I would LOVE this... Yes we can go to other websites and check out trainign ideas etc.. but no other website would combine AAS and Trainging/diets for atheltics.. 
> 
> PLASEEEEEEEEEEE JASON PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


pa pa pa pa please :Blush:

----------


## dalcowbag

bump. . .mods vets what do u think?>?

----------


## OSTIE

As for as athletic diets and training go, i think this would be a very good idea to look into.

-ost

----------


## 50%Natural

> nah......


one sided in the vote here, i'm sure you would have something to share

----------


## eacman65

c'mon what does anyone have to lose

----------


## dalcowbag

my thoughts exactly eca. . if it doesnt work then dump it

----------


## Warrior

Actually I haven't really liked the simple "Workout Questions" forum title either... it just seems so... bland... I was thinking something like sperate *Anerobic/Aerobic Training* and *Sport* *Specific Training* forums...

----------


## qccat

yeah, that would really seperate and clarify things nicely...good call

----------


## dirtybrit55

good idea to me

----------


## MikeyZ23

sounds good.. i like to know what regular people do for trainining etc. not just what some article says on some website

----------


## qccat

yeah and a lot of guys on here were or are athletes, sports specific training has its own way of doing things. Its a good idea, we could all share experiences,tips,etc.

----------


## dalcowbag

def. . . guys/gals could all beneift fromm things like sprints, plyos, ect ect

----------


## goodtobeapimp

I agree with everyone. I think it would be very interesting. Might as well, as far as I know its not going to hurt anything. I know I see a lot of athletes on here asking about different topics. It would be an improvement to them.

----------


## system admin

> I would LOVE this... Yes we can go to other websites and check out trainign ideas etc.. but no other website would combine AAS and Trainging/diets for atheltics.. 
> 
> PLASEEEEEEEEEEE JASON PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I love this idea! please send me an email at [email protected] and I will make that happen. oh and..... my name is Brian :-)

----------


## Warrior

> I love this idea! please send me an email at [email protected] and I will make that happen. oh and..... my name is Brian :-)


I think it would be beneficial to think of any way that might draw attention away from AAS use and more toward training... or a better balance between the two IMO - the diet (lots of good growth in the last 6 months BTW!) and training forums should be highlighted more than they are... too much emphasis on the gear - and not enough on the mechanics, training theories, coaches, and dietary guidelines... JMHO... at least something better than "Workout Questions"  :Cool:

----------


## LeanMeOut

Looks like you got your wish  :Smilie: 



<<LMO>>

----------


## system admin

Check out the new Sports Specific forum ;-)

----------


## Warrior

> Check out the new Sports Specific forum ;-)


Wow - a bunch of new ones... and I see they are already gettin' used... deffinitly a step in a good direction  :Thumps Up:

----------


## animal-inside

:Dancing Banana:   :Dancing Banana:   :Dancing Banana:   :Dancing Banana:   :Dancing Banana:

----------


## animal-inside

The new forum has alot of posts for its first day.. !!!! more posts and threads then the first day of PCT and womens forum's first day!

----------

